# Jim Woodruff Lock & Dam - Florida Side



## whiterock116 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here are a couple of shots of the Woodruff dam last weekend. Taken from the chattahoochee Florida side. Quite hot that day but several folks were trying their luck. I have seen some BIG fish come from this area. As a kid, I used to go to the top of the catwalk,hook a big old gar and fight him all the way down to the bank just for the fun of it.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 16, 2009)

nice shots - thanks - looks like an awesome spot


----------



## whiterock116 (Jul 16, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> nice shots - thanks - looks like an awesome spot



It's a good one alright..at the right time of the year,when the smaller shad are running,you can usually get all you need to fish with right along the wall in the swifter water. I have seen quite large stripes and largemouths caught right where the people are in the photo.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 16, 2009)

You're gonna keep on and make me go wet a hook somewhere!


----------



## whiterock116 (Jul 16, 2009)

Browtine said:


> You're gonna keep on and make me go wet a hook somewhere!



Well if you ever get a chance, check this spot out. Ihaven't been fishing in a long time but if I lived around there now I'd be right there at every opportunity!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 16, 2009)

whiterock116 said:


> Well if you ever get a chance, check this spot out. Ihaven't been fishing in a long time but if I lived around there now I'd be right there at every opportunity!



Gettin' a chance will be the problem.


----------



## whiterock116 (Jul 16, 2009)

I can understand that...although I'm retired,the wife and I keep our 2 grandsons while their parents work. It's mostly by choice though as I just can't stand the idea of them being at some crowded daycare all day long with who knows what going on.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 16, 2009)

whiterock116 said:


> I can understand that...although I'm retired,the wife and I keep our 2 grandsons while their parents work. It's mostly by choice though as I just can't stand the idea of them being at some crowded daycare all day long with who knows what going on.



Well, I'm divorced and the ex and I work opposite shifts. I have them ALL my days off, she has them all her days off. We don't have to pay/use daycare, and that's a huge blessing in more ways than one. It does mean very little time for anything else though. And mind you, I'm certainly not complaining. My kids are basically my life. I wouldn't swap my time with them for anything in this world. It's just that it's a huge adjustment after being single with no kids as long as I was in life.


----------



## leo (Jul 17, 2009)

neat shots, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Hoss (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice shots. 

Hoss


----------

